
Companies may be losing millions due to emails buried in collapsed Gmail threads - eaguyhn
https://thehftguy.com/2019/02/12/the-gmail-bug-thats-been-stealing-187m-a-year-from-expedia/
======
tzs
I worked at a place that had many customers who used a major free email
provider that also ran an ad network (but was not Google or Microsoft) that
kept deciding that most mail we sent to our customers was spam: receipts,
installation instructions, responses from support, and notices that
subscriptions were going to re-bill were all blocked.

We'd contact them, they would fix things, and it would work for a while...but
invariably it would go back to classifying it all as spam, and we'd get
customers calling to complain about not getting instructions or support
responses.

Finally, our guy who managed our ad spending called up our rep in ad sales at
the email company, and asked in rather forceful terms just why we should
continue spending $large_number/month on ads there to acquire new customers,
when we were then going to be blocked from emailing those customers?

The ad rep conference called in their head of IT, who conference called in
their engineer in charge of spam filtering, and had him right there add us to
a whitelist that would prevent anything from us being classified as spam no
matter what the rest of their spam system decided. As far as I know we never
had another email go into the spam filter.

If we hadn't been spending a large amount on ads with them, I doubt the
problem would ever have been resolved.

If you sell a software product to end users, and have non-marketing messages
that you need users to see such as responses to support requests or reminders
that subscriptions are going to automatically re-bill, I'd recommend including
some kind of messaging system specifically for this in the product itself.
Still send them as email, but also send them via this in-product channel, or
at least send notices that there is a message with links to a way to view it
on the web. Email only is simply not reliable enough.

~~~
pmlnr
> Email only is simply not reliable enough.

That is because implementations, especially gmail, ignore the specifications:
(EDIT) there are specific error codes and messages should be sent back to the
originator. The reasons to ignore it is, in theory, not to give spammers ideas
how to avoid it.

Email is incredibly reliable, it can tolerate outages, configuration errors,
delays, etc, by specification, but ever since "modern" spam filtering, gmail
(and those who follow their practices) it became a nightmare, because everyone
ignores how it _should_ work. It was done in a time when connections were slow
and prone to errors; it had to be flexible.

Yes, I know spam was bad I was there. But I'd rather have spam, than actually
important mails getting dropped because of false positive, paranoid
spamfilters.

~~~
mikeash
When there’s too much spam, your important mails are effectively dropped as
they’re buried in the noise. Modern spam filtering is what saved email.
Without it, you’d never see those important messages, because new spam would
come in faster than you could delete it.

~~~
jstanley
I don't have any content-based spam filtering (but I do use the spamhaus sbl-
xbl list).

It doesn't take very long to manually delete spam from the inbox. And if your
spam filter is putting legitimate emails in your spam folder, you need to
manually filter them anyway.

~~~
mikeash
At the peak of my spam experience, I was getting hundreds a day. That was ages
ago when the internet was much slower and more expensive than it is today, and
bad people online were much less sophisticated. I wouldn’t be surprised if a
totally open email system today generated enough spam that even deleting one
message per second you’d fall behind.

I haven’t checked my spam folder on a routine basis in many years.

~~~
jstanley
What I'm saying is that "modern spam filtering" (by which I assume we mean
GMail-style highly-aggressive spam filtering that puts lots of legitimate
email in the spam folder) is not what saved email. Rudimentary spam filtering
saved email. There's no need to ever have a legitimate email go to the spam
folder.

~~~
T-hawk
The definition of spam changed. Originally, it was scattershot bulk email,
where the sender would just send to any address they had ever acquired for any
reason.

Now spam means "anything the user doesn't want to receive". Even if the user
previously deliberately created a relationship with the sender. Gmail
successfully trained users into clicking the spam button for anything such.
People just click Gmail's magic make-it-go-away button for things as
legitimate as a mailing list they deliberately signed up for and are simply
too lazy to properly unsubscribe.

Legitimacy isn't a binary either-or, it's a continuum. You bought from a
merchant ten years ago and they email you again, is that spam? How about the
company that acquired that merchant which is now trying to sell you a
completely different line of business? You donated to a politician and now
their successor in the same party emails you, is that spam? That's what modern
spam filtering deals with.

~~~
perl4ever
'Now spam means "anything the user doesn't want to receive".'

Spam means anything from someone who is indifferent to whether the recipient
wants to receive it and doesn't get "sufficient" permission. I think this is
consistent with the original type of spam, even if there is no bright line
delineating it.

If you're implying that anything with a working unsubscribe link shouldn't be
considered spam, then I think this definitional issue relates to the same
controversies about what constitutes consent that have been discussed a lot
recently.

I mean, I agree with your last paragraph, so far as that goes, but I would
suggest rather than the definition of spam changing, ordinary businesses got
spammier/sleazier.

------
pmlnr
I have a Gmail nightmare story from a couple of years ago.

The company I work for was sending confirmation emails doing everything
properly: separate IP range mx boxes, warmed up, DMARC, SPF, DKIM, all the
bells and whistles. Nothing else was allowed to go through them.

Suddenly people weren't getting those confirmation letters. It turned out that
soon after Gmail introduced the "Promotions" tab, a silent, new feature was
added: anything from noreply@ was put in there.

We tried going through the official channels - once we got to the end of the
tunnel, it told us "we'll get back to you in 2 weeks". That's when we started
digging into internal google connections across the company, and thank god, we
found someone who know someone, and in was sorted within a couple of hours.
(It might have helped that the company spends a lot of money on google ads.)

Gmail is lovely.

~~~
gnu8
You should never have been sending mail from noreply@ in the first place.
Every message needs to be send from a real mailbox that can receive a reply
that will be read by a person. If the message isn’t important enough for that,
then it is spam and Gmail was doing the correct thing with it.

~~~
pmlnr
I don't believe your approach is correct, for multiple reasons.

There are valid scenarios for one way communication; those emails are only
verifications of transaction that can't be simply altered via responding to a
mail.

Email has the notion of Reply-to header, although this case, that was not
populated.

Making a decision solely noreply@ is why the life of Mr. Null is quite
hard.[^1]

No, gmail is not right about this.

[^1]
[https://www.wired.com/2015/11/null/](https://www.wired.com/2015/11/null/)

~~~
theli0nheart
I have to disagree with you. If you're sending a message to somebody, no
matter what the medium, it's the right thing to do to give them a way to
respond. Emails are a two-party transaction, not a facility for unidirectional
spam.

~~~
mrighele
A valid return address is not the only way to respond. There could be a link
to a support page in the mail, a telephone number or even a mailto: link.

~~~
tdfx
There could be, but frequently is not.

------
Someone1234
Article admits it isn't a bug then continues calling it a "bug." Also the
$187M figure is just pulled out of the air.

Essentially Gmail (and other mail services) put messages from the same sender
with the same subject into a Conversation View. Users are confused by it, and
clicking the oldest password reset link (expired) rather than the newest.

Claims that users being unable to reset their passwords costs Expedia $187M.

~~~
Grue3
Nah, the author does have a point. There's something fundamentally wrong with
how Gmail collapses messages. I have email notifications from a certain web
store when some of the items I might be interested in come in stock/for
preorder. I always read them. Years after I started using it, I discovered
that I actually miss reading about 30% of these messages. How does this
happen?

Well, it turns out that Google randomly groups some of these messages in a
single thread. And yet this thread looks identical to a single message. So I
click on the thread, read the first message, see the email footer and go back
to Inbox to read the next one. _This marks the entire thread read_ even though
I didn't actually read the subsequent messages. So I never come around to read
them.

I completely believe that most users will not read any email in the thread
beyond the first one, because there's absolutely no indication there's more
stuff to read.

~~~
mywittyname
Also, long exchanges with someone who uses Outlook as a client are incredibly
painful.

~~~
rtkwe
Does it not collapse them? I have a few people I used to talk with that had
the included reply but GMAIL just replaced it with [...] that I could click to
expand.

------
jwr
Many of my customers use Gmail (mostly as part of a company subscription to
Apps) and I have frequent problems with their mail getting lost, classified as
spam, rejected, filed somewhere, or just difficult to see.

I wonder at which point people will start realizing that Gmail is not all it's
cracked up to be. Apart from the privacy issues (you basically have to assume
that Google is reading all your mail and mining data from it), Gmail treats
your mail as their mail: they will do anything they like with it, including
hiding it from you.

If that sounds like a rant, it is — I am worried about the increasingly
centralized nature of E-mail.

~~~
erinaceousjones
I recently applied to be a volunteer first aider for St John's Ambulance, who
are fairly prominent in the UK. It was 2 weeks of no response to my
application, until I happened to check my gmail spam folder to discover that
SJA had invited me to a selection evening like the day after I'd applied!

Marked as "not spam". Further correspondence from them, via the same address,
ends up in spam list. Filter seems to be ignoring me reporting the
misclassifications.

I can't tell whether the spam filter is personalized per user, or whether my
reports are drops in the ocean. Either way, I get that feeling that I don't
own my own email account either.

~~~
user5994461
Author here. Shockingly, the company is to blame as much as gmail in most
cases.

There are a few settings to configure to be able to receive and send emails
and many companies can't bother to do it. This can be as stupid as not setting
the MX records or sending email from yorcompany.com (admire the subtle typo).
Spam folder guaranteed.

In this article for instance, the issue is incredibly stupid and only
surpassed by the triviality of the workaround. It's been known for years, yet
nothing is done about it.

~~~
rightbyte
Why prevent users from whitelisting yorco.com? It's equally anoying that you
can't blacklist what Google whitelists. You have to do folders or rules to
delete mails from whitelisted senders.

~~~
joveian
I think because either yorco.com is a valid domain and fails SPF or it isn't a
valid domain and allowing it lets anyone send mail from yorco.com. I don't
understand why failing SPF doesn't reject the message in a way the sender can
see.

~~~
Volundr
If you have DMARC setup, it actually does reject it in a way the domain
administrator can see. Google does send DMARC reports.

~~~
joveian
Thanks, good to know.

------
reitzensteinm
Setting aside the validity of the dollar amount, the title belies a dangerous
view of product development.

In the real world, the buck stops with you. Even if it's not fair, if there's
an issue your users are having, you need to fix it.

At their scale, there is no excuse for not polishing every minute aspect of
the UX, and that it includes how it interacts with every email service.

Expedia stole 187m from themselves by not having their shit together.

------
erikig
We've encountered this a lot and when sending emails to organizations that use
Google Suite or Gmail. When we explicitly don't want the messages to be
grouped our team has began making the subject of the email unique to the
request.

e.g instead of:

Subject: _" Password Reset Notification"_ (or) Subject: _" Website Support
Request"_

we'd use:

Subject: _" Your Password Reset Request - March 14th 10:19am"_ (and) Subject:
_" Website Support Request - Jimmy Davis, Failed Login"_

~~~
NelsonMinar
Yes, this is the exact fix the article suggests making. And then goes on to
say that he never did it because it was too hard to format dates in Java or
some such nonsense.

~~~
SilasX
In fairness, it's a bad UX that forces you to change your own workflow to keep
it from introducing undesired behavior.

~~~
mywittyname
It's bad UX to have messages that are entirely identical from a user
perspective, but perform different functions. The email with the functionality
to reset your password was no different than the past ones that have no
effect.

The emails should have specified the expiration date in the text of the email
document from day one.

~~~
user5994461
>>> The emails should have specified the expiration date in the text of the
email document from day one.

That doesn't avoid the issue. Similar emails are collapsed, it's not about
being identical.

For example, two orders listing the (different) products you bought might get
collapsed, despite being fairly different.

------
rgrove
The "fix" for this is actually pretty trivial, and it doesn't require using a
unique subject or sender.

When you send an email that you don't want to be collapsed into any previous
thread on Gmail, include an `X-Entity-Ref-ID` header with a random value.

I don't remember where I learned this. I can't seem to find any official
documentation mentioning it. But it works.

~~~
quantumhobbit
If the company can’t figure out how to add a date to the subject line, they
won’t be able to figure this out either.

It’s gmails bug, but I’m amazed they couldn’t figure out hiw to implement the
fix. Amazed but not too surprised given how not nimble big companies are.

~~~
user5994461
To be fair, the header should be significantly easier to implement. There is a
truckload of issues with formatting a date in 100 languages that don't apply.

Incredible how Hacker News figured out the workaround in 6 hours, when they
couldn't in 6 years.

------
ggm
_The issue is impacting all users who forgot their password, use Gmail (not
sure about other clients) and don’t notice the hidden messages being at the
bottom (it’s really hard to spot)._

So the "bug" is collapsed message/sort/thread view?

Feels like this is about as un-bug-like as you can get. Adding the unique
Subject: line feels like the right fix (in you) rather than shout at google
"you have a bug"

~~~
mannykannot
I am quite surprised by this response, and even more that there are several
saying the same thing.

> So the "bug" is collapsed message/sort/thread view?

No - the bug is that new messages were being hidden because they were
mischaracterized as redundant.

I quickly disabled Google's 'conversations' feature (or whatever they call
it), when it was first introduced, because it did not seem to be doing a good
job, but did not think about its wider implications.

I probably should not be surprised about these reactions, as I have had
experience with fellow developers who insist that what is manifestly a bug is
not one because it is "working as designed", or because there is an
undocumented workaround to the undocumented problem.

~~~
mattmanser
It does a great job, apart from this, it's a really annoying thing that I have
no idea why they've done it.

------
paxy
While a whimsical writing and storytelling style sometimes works great, in
this case it makes the article very confusing, even contradictory in places.

I also find their numbers very hard to believe. Expedia's net income last year
was ~$400M. They could apparently make a 60-character fix and increase that by
$187M but they don't, because...reasons?

~~~
feifan
I'm guessing $187M is referring to total bookings, which is in the $Billions

------
abtinf
The defense of gmail in the other comments is bizarre. Gmail suffers from a
number of similar, very serious usability issues. From the perspective of the
user, failing to show the correct password reset email is a bug in gmail that
affects many sites.

A less advanced non-threaded show-most-recent email view would not suffer from
this issue. When you add a more advanced feature, make it the default, and
inadvertently reduce usability, you are at fault.

~~~
magduf
Maybe, but you shouldn't be getting any password reset emails anyway, because
you shouldn't be forgetting your passwords.

What, you can't remember literally dozens of different passwords from
different sites, that all have differing and incompatible password
requirements?

~~~
kmlx
password manager?

~~~
tzs
Even that doesn't eliminate the need to receive password reset mails. I've
seen sites that suspect that their password DB has been compromised invalidate
all existing passwords, requiring you to go through the password reset
mechanism to pick a new password.

------
kerng
I had never used Gmail until a few month ago when I switched jobs and my
current company uses GSuites.

The Gmail UI is horrible, the amount of confusion it creates and how illogical
it does collapse and order things amazes me. Why not just show me the content
as it is and let me figure out how to handle it?

~~~
megous
You can disable conversations and view all individual messages in the
chronological order without any grouping.

But it will not solve other UX issues, like the fact that gmail UI encourages
top-posting, even if the sender replied inside the body of the original
e-mail. (it skillfully hides the option to reply inline inside the quoted
body, even in this case)

It also makes a complete mess when you write responses inside the quoted text,
if you're not extremely careful and aware of this fact.

For example these are identical messages:

As gmail user sent it: [https://megous.com/dl/tmp/gmail-
garbage2.png](https://megous.com/dl/tmp/gmail-garbage2.png)

As I received it (text e-mail message gmail actually generated):
[https://megous.com/dl/tmp/gmail-
garbage4.png](https://megous.com/dl/tmp/gmail-garbage4.png)

Now someone tell me this is not a complete garbage!

Honestly, conversing with gmail users is my least favorite thing, as long as
they use the web client. Gmail webmail is not a serious e-mail client. It does
not even implement threading.

~~~
haroldp
Not OP, agree that the UI is still horrible in many ways, but still thank you!

------
shay_ker
This title is way too clickbaity for what it's talking about: Gmail grouping
emails by subject can bury password reset emails

------
gerash
Google should indeed fix every single UX issue, however minor, given its
operation scale.

That said, such overblown criticisms reminds me of the quote "There are only
two kinds of programming languages: those people always bitch about and those
nobody uses". It's true for everything.

------
rconti
I just want my colorful threading back. Every time someone 'improves' the
Gmail UI, it gets harder and harder to use.

Back when each new message in a thread had a different-colored header, it was
vastly easier to use by skimming.

Now, with everything in various shades of monochrome, threads collapsed or
expanded, quotes hidden or not hidden, signatures here and there, it's
virtually impossible to tell at a glance where one message begin and the other
one ends.

------
williamscales
All Gmail would have to do to fix the issue is consider the link target when
diffing to determine which part is quoted from previous messages.

I've noticed this myself on the occasion I end up requesting a password reset
multiple times. It's annoying at best to have to click open a closed message
and then click again to show the quoted text. I'm sure it took me a minute to
figure out what was going on the first time I encountered this.

------
rabboRubble
I opted for one email sent/received, display one line option in Gmail eons
ago. The collapsed email format is complete bollocks with one small
exception... coming back to work after a vacation. Collapsed view allows for
reading a series of emails to acquaint with how a particular subject evolved
over time while away.

So after vacation > turn collapse back on > clean up vacation built up email >
turn collapse off again

Edit: oh, I also proactively search for "lost" emails with the following
search string:

has:nouserlabels -label:inbox -label:drafts

With my workflow, I apply a label to everything I want to save when I move it
out of the inbox, meaning I've finished dealing with whatever the email
requires. So that search string finds whatever has fallen out of my workflow.

------
Izkata
...okay, I have a very vague memory of this being straight up announced by
Google as a new feature back around 2002-2005.

Basically, if I'm remembering right, there was a semi-standard header field in
emails that used some sort of hash to identify which email was being replied
to. This was how emails were threaded together in other clients, and worked
well for the most part.

But there were some situations where it didn't work accurately, leaving some
emails un-threaded, so Google created its new conversation view to both
flatten the reply tree (so you'd see all emails so far before responding,
instead of making the same reply as someone else) and group up emails sent
from clients that didn't include the hash.

And now we're here.

------
jondubois
The concept of collapsed email threads is a terrible idea for the typical
user. It probably only makes sense for public figures who get a ton of
unsolicited emails (whoever designed Gmail must have been a public figure). It
also would explain why Marissa Mayer redesigned Yahoo mail to have collapsed
email threads by default.

The average person doesn't get so many emails that they need to have them
collapsed and sorted based on the sender. Most people don't have a problem
reading every email in their inbox each day - In fact, that's what they want
to do.

------
shereadsthenews
Alternate title: Our Assumptions About MUA Presentation Turned Out To Be
Wrong.

------
josefresco
"Debugging complete. It’s not a bug, it’s a feature.

"The direct impact of this bug"

"Actually, the bug is still active"

So I thought the author realized it was a feature, not a bug. But then the
author goes on to claim it's a bug, several times. It's clearly not, it may be
a shitty feature but it's not a bug.

It took me one instance of this to realize what was going on. Why only one
time? Because I took the time to learn how my tools work.

~~~
kurtisc
Someone else's mailbox isn't your tool.

------
delinka
Additionally, the search function doesn't easily surface the most recent
messages matching a query. "Gooz Frabba" seems to get me a short list (the
first ever mention from years ago; the one where I mentioned it to a friend;
etc), followed by a random assortment of messages which don't contain the very
latest email I received until I scroll down a screen or few.

------
Nicksil
Is the GMail behavior described here accurate? Does GMail really hide the
_latest_ email in a collection sharing similar sender and subject?

~~~
williamscales
GMail will hide parts of a message that are similar to previous ones. When the
entire message consists of what GMail considers to be quoted text, it doesn't
really look like there's an email there. I just tried this myself and in the
second password reset email, I only see a button with three little dots that
says "show trimmed content" when I mouse over it. It's tiny and I wouldn't
expect someone to figure it out if they didn't spend some time looking or have
an idea of what happened.

~~~
fatnoah
OMG, it's not just me. It's super frustrating on mobile. On certain threads,
I'll literally spend 5 minutes just trying to find the new content.

~~~
mschaef
I still miss pine, tbh

(If this reference is too old:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pine_(email_client)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pine_\(email_client\))
)

~~~
aidenn0
offlineimap and mutt work just fine for me...

~~~
jacobsenscott
It might work well for you, but

    
    
      are you sure your recipients
      aren't
      seeing emails that look like
      this?
    

Sending plain text emails that look good when nearly every email client is
mostly only tested with html emails is actually very difficult, and sometimes
simply impossible. Format=Flowed doesn't always fix this. Plain text emails
are defacto deprecated just because a lot very popular email clients don't
handle them well.

One major problem with plain text emails is the standard was created when
nearly everyone had a screen wide enough to display at least 78 characters per
line (or whatever it was). Today people spend most of their time on screens
much narrower than that. FF is a half assed solution to that problem

html was designed to work on a much wider variety of screen sizes so it works
much better for email.

I say this as an offlineimap/mu4e user who knows some of my recipients are
seeing bad formatting and doesn't really care.

~~~
aidenn0
> I say this as an offlineimap/mu4e user who knows some of my recipients are
> seeing bad formatting and doesn't really care.

This basically describes me (though substitute "bower" for "mu4e").

[edit]

It occurs to me that it would be relatively simple to write a filter that
converts text e-mails to a multipart with an html e-mail having the same text.

Still no solution to replying to html e-mails inline, but the intersection of
(Doesn't topost) and (uses html e-mail preferrentially to text e-mail) is
relatively small.

------
dan_m2k
I can’t believe I got hooked in by that deceptive, clickbaity headline. Am I
on the ExpressOnline and didn’t realise?!

------
totaldude87
I've always felt that gmail is more cumbersome and packed esp in mobile! Inbox
was nice in few areas however the core gmail app on mobile is almost
impossible to get to a correct mail.

Enter Outlook mobile, absolutely love it, no wonder its the most rated mail
app in app stores!

------
nedwin
This happened to me and was incredibly frustrating. Figured I was just a
moron, but perhaps not.

------
ChuckMcM
tl;dr - Gmail collapses 'threads' of identical messages and you might not see
the newest one, and on password reset links (and others) that can be a
problem.

At Blekko we ran into a variant of this caused all of our regular logging
reports to get thrown into a single gmail thread and collapsed (making it hard
to find the results) so we changed our logging script to include the date in
the subject line.

The fix for the author would have been to change the subject to 'change
password request received on 14-mar-2019' or something similar (you can
include the time too for more uniqueness). Then it always starts a new thread
and the messages are always visible.

~~~
__david__
If only there was a way for email messages to indicate they were part of a
chain or not…

Sarcasm aside, it stinks to have to workaround email clients that deliberately
don't pay attention to convention. Putting the date in the subject should be a
clear indicator that Gmail is in the wrong here—there's already a date field
in the headers.

------
spinchange
It's odd to me that the phrase, "conversation view" is nowhere in the OP and
it's literally the name of the feature they're talking about, which can be
turned off.

~~~
kurtisc
That doesn't matter from the perspective of the sender. Most people won't turn
it off.

------
mrhappyunhappy
I have experience this exact issue described in the article so many times. It
is so frustrating when trying to reset passwords because other than the time
stamp, each email looks identical.

------
maxxxxx
I have had too with some support emails. With Gmail it’s really easy to not
see some messages in long threads. Also reading a thread is quite difficult
with gmail hiding parts all the time.

------
NoPicklez
I switched off collapsing Gmail threads, or having them as conversations I
believe Google call it. It's quite difficult as I would find myself struggling
to find certain emails.

------
kmlx
it doesn’t matter if gmail is buggy or whatnot. you have a duty to your
clients and shareholders to fix the issue. in most cases this means
circumventing an uncontrollable entity. in expedia’s case it means having
pseudo-random email formats when requesting a password reset. as a long time
so-called “hacker”, this is junior-level stuff.

------
wheresvic1
very interesting read - for an alternative interface to email, try mutt[1]

[1] [https://smalldata.tech/blog/2016/09/10/gmail-with-
mutt](https://smalldata.tech/blog/2016/09/10/gmail-with-mutt)

------
theDoug
Is this not just a repost of the flagged post from yesterday?

------
northerdome
I want to know! Did 9,000 people actually book the listing?

------
apl002
some friends thought I was insane when I said i preferred outlook to gmail
purely for UX reasons. The email threads are so difficult to track.

~~~
scarface74
Outlook (the client not the service) has a feature that could cause similar
issues - the focused and “other” tabs. I’ve missed a few responses to AWS
support requests because of it.

On the other hand, I chose to use the Outlook client instead of the built in
mail client for iOS, specifically because there is a grey area between “spam”
and automated email that isn’t urgent but I still want to see.

Most of the time Outlook gets it right.

------
recursion
Very interesting read. Author should have submitted the problem and solution
as part of a bug bounty perhaps. Something for us all to watch out for.

------
cwkoss
Put the time of the request in the subject line of the emails so they are
unique and don't get threaded.

Wow, I just saved you $100M! /s

------
tedeh
TLDR: Gmail hid the most recent password reset email with a working token link
at the bottom due to grouping similar looking emails together. The fix was to
introduce a date in the subject line, thus preventing grouping in the first
place.

Edit: Well, actually it didn't work and it is still an ongoing bug.

~~~
tyingq
The "still not implemented" fix, apparently.

 _" Actually, the bug is still active. I never had the opportunity to fix it,
didn’t stay long."_

